# FE Exam Prep



## ankitrgogri (May 14, 2014)

Unlike most of the students out there taking this exam during the 3rd or the final year, I am taking this 3 years after I have completed my masters program. Though I am rusty on a few concepts, I would like to prepare for FE exam and eventually getting a PE certification. I am looking for an online study group which will be to study, discuss and prepare for the FE exam and aim towards PE licensing . My idea is not to just clear the exam but combine this with real world problems and develop a mechanical aptitude going along. 

Thank you.


----------



## moeatwa (May 16, 2014)

Ankit Hey!

I'm new here, so you should definitely take my advice with a grain of salt, but as a fellow FE-prepper, I think you should check out "School of PE", "Testmasters" and most recently, PPI. From what I can tell, these seem to be the big three when it comes to preparatory courses for this exam.

Best of luck to us both!


----------



## ankitrgogri (May 22, 2014)

Hey!

Thanks for the reply! I looked at all of them and they seem to be good. The problem is that I am working so I hardly get time during the week. So I was looking to form an online group with fellow FE-mechanical students meet every weekend.. discuss and study together.


----------



## capstone (May 23, 2014)

Hi Ankit:

You might also take a look at Capstone Learning Associates; an online review program that also includes Tutor support; hundreds of solved problems with expert, step-by-step solutions, and collaboration forums.

From the website you can enroll in the Engineering Economics module for free and view a video that provides a comparison of our courses with other online providers.

Cheers, and great luck with your exam prep!

www.capstonelearningassociates.com


----------



## ankitrgogri (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone? please contact me at [email protected] to discuss this further.

Thank you.


----------



## iwire (Jun 11, 2014)

if i can do it after years after college..you can do it.


----------

